# Hafodunos Hall, Llangernyw, North Wales - Jun 2009



## CHEWY (Jun 14, 2009)

Hafodunos Hall, Llangernyw, North Wales










Situated close by the village of Llangernyw, Hafodunos Hall was designed by Sir George Gilbert Scott between 1861 and 1866 for Henry Robertson Sandbach, who’s family had bought the estate in 1830. The new house replaced one which had been built in 1674, although the site had been occupied since at least 1530. Scott was amongst the most important of the Gothic Revival architects and proponent of the Gothic style in domestic architecture. Hafodunos is second only to Kelham Hall, Nottinghamshire in Sir George Gilbert Scott’s domestic output, and the only example of his country house style in Wales. John Oldrid Scott was later employed in 1883 to design the elaborate conservatories.

It is a Venetian-inspired Gothic style house, predominantly of two storeys with an attic, built in soft red brick with diaper work and extensive stone dressings to windows and doors. The garden front is the most impressive side of the house, with the octagonal rotunda to the right, the entrance front tower at the back and the conservatories and service quarters to the left. Inside the house the most notable features are a series of plaster bas-reliefs designed by John Gibson and Thorwaldsen, the international sculptor who was also close friends with the Sandbach family. Five other Gibson marble reliefs from the house, and a free standing Nymph by R J Wyatt, are now at the Walker Art Gallery Liverpool.

Since leaving the hands of the Sandbach family during the early 1930’s, Hafodunos has had a succession of owners and different uses from being a private girl’s school to an old people’s home. It finally shut down in 1993 and no suitable long term use was found. Dry rot had become the major problem, spreading rapidly through the servant’s quarters into the main house. By 1998 Conwy Council were contemplating serving an Urgents Works Notice but unfortunately the owner died leaving the estate in debt. Hafodunos was put on the market again and was eventually bought in 2001 by a Colwyn Bay developer. During the late spring of 2004 he unveiled plans for hotel and Caravan Park, but on the night of 13th October the house was the subject of a devastating fire which gutted the main block. However, the conservatories and service wing remained virtually untouched. It’s future is now uncertain.




*The Pics*



































































































































​


----------



## Random (Jun 15, 2009)

Mega. What a lovely building


----------



## swedish (Jun 15, 2009)

nice report with some good pics chewy...really like the shot of the kitchen, keep up the good work


----------



## The_Revolution (Jun 15, 2009)

I really liked this place when I went there. Unfortunately it just seems too remote a location and too badly damaged to ever be restored.


----------



## CHEWY (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks all 

would be nice to see it restored, but i think it's past that now 
hope some of the stonework can be saved if it does get toppled.


----------



## mr_bones (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice one Chewy, like your shots.


----------



## phill.d (Jun 17, 2009)

Great pics there, you've made a nice job of the set.
You had great weather too.
I love that place. It's ace!


----------



## CHEWY (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks both 

shame it's got like it has Phill 
also sad to see the once lovely gardens now just being a jungle of nettles and brambles.

still good for a mooch though


----------



## Castledown (Jun 18, 2009)

That looks like a truly incredible place, I'm dying to make a trip to Wales too see these sorts of houses. Excellent pictures too, love the one of the lead windows, great work


----------



## Kaputnik (Jun 18, 2009)

Great stuff, Chewy. love this place, some fantastic ornate stonework. after a visit with the Revolution and NobodyGirl last year, someone mentioned on here that there is a cellar accesible thru a hatch in the floor, in the room in your pics 15 and 17 if i remember right. there are also other delapidated buildings dotted around the grounds that we didn't get to on our visit, Snakecorp is the man who knows loads about the place, haven't noticed him on DP for a bit, but he's got loads of pics of the place on Flickr.


----------



## CHEWY (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks Both 


i didn't notice a hatch Kaputnik, but would've looked out for it if i knew 
i have a Welsh day from time to time, so might be able to pop in again to try and find it.
there is what looks like a doorway or 2 at lawn level on the old pic, but it's very overgrown with big spikey bushes and nettles.
didn't really look out for anymore buildings in the area, but got a pic of the little gatehouse on my way back to the vehicle.

need to see the bomb store at Llanberis again sometime i did the same day as here..
got told there's some tunnels just up the road i want to see.


----------



## Gangeox (Jun 18, 2009)

Great stuff Chewy,



CHEWY said:


> hope some of the stonework can be saved if it does get toppled.



Yeah your right, hope this stuff would be saved its so ornate.


----------



## fire*fly (Jun 18, 2009)

brilliant pictures, I like the old picture to...I like comparing them


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 18, 2009)

Love this house...so many gorgeous details. You've done it proud with your pics, Chewy.


----------



## Krypton (Jun 18, 2009)

This place is amazing. The pictures really show it off and capture what its all about. I agree that its too badly damaged to be restored, but id rather it was left to fall of its own accord than to be demolished.


----------

